# Why is learning to canter so scary?



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

I love cantering (well, used to), once I'm in the canter and IF my seat is secure and I'm confidence, I really enjoy the feeling. 

However, I think I psyched myself out every time my trainer ask for a canter. Sometimes the horse (lesson horse) will trot faster, and hot ****, that is scary. Then my trainer will scream, make him canter, he should do it right away when you ask. Then all of a sudden the horse thrust into the canter caught me by surprised. The whole thing just scares the bejesus out of me. 

I cantered for the first time in 13 years and its the same feeling over again. The first time, my whole butt was out of the saddle, I don't know what I did. The second time was much better but I leaned way back.... Fail.

Any suggestions?

This is the way I ask for a canter. Ask the horse to trot, then I will sit the trot for a few strides, once gets to the corner, I move my outside leg behind girth, and gentle squeeze. Well, usually no response from lesson horses, trainer yells at me, then I have to kick with my outside leg. Then out of nowhere the horse will "fall" into the canter... Takes a few seconds before I felt safe...

Are these dumb beginners issue?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Personally, I agree with you, although I have completely different fears over cantering. I don't have access to an arena with enough room to canter, so all of my experience is outdoors. Aside from the fear that the horse will take the canter to a 1/4 mile run, I worry about my horse falling into gopher holes, spooking at a shadow, and tripping over pollen.

I have ridden on only one lesson horse and it was my worst riding experience. It was too old, too tired, and too pattern trained. I felt like a complete noob in the saddle. 

Maybe a different lesson horse to build up confidence? One that doesn't require the instructor to scream at you? :shock:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Fayewokf said:


> This is the way I ask for a canter. Ask the horse to trot, then I will sit the trot for a few strides, once gets to the corner, I move my outside leg behind girth, and gentle squeeze. Well, usually no response from lesson horses, trainer yells at me, then I have to kick with my outside leg. Then out of nowhere the horse will "fall" into the canter... Takes a few seconds before I felt safe...
> 
> Are these dumb beginners issue?


Don't ask the horse to trot and then ask for a canter, just go straight into asking the horse to canter (squeeze with your outside leg and kiss). If your horse breaks into a trot instead of a canter correct him right away by giving him a kick with your outside leg. This is a lesson horse, which means he's probably lazy and used to ignoring people who aren't confident - it's one of the traits that makes lesson horses good for beginners because they won't take off on you and they teach you how to make a horse do what you ask.


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

When you say kick with the outside leg, does it mean to just lift up a little and kick with the heel? My trainer said I'm doing it cowboy style (I ride English). I lift my entire lower leg out and kick ( I swear this lesson horse is very lazy)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I would try having a crop. as long as they know you have it, lesson horses seem to listen more vs testing.

my last trainer kept telling me I couldmt get a canter from a trot from her lesson horse. I got it my last lesson. 


Canter always surprisea me for some reason. I think its scary too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's scary because a) it's a different feeling b) it can be big or fast c) you felt so balanced at walk and trot so not feeling balanced is a huge surprise.

Plus you use slightly different muscles to trot as you do to canter. How do I know this? The incredibly sore muscles of mine the next few days after I do canter lol..

It'll get better! Work on your core and focus on parking your butt down and allowing your hips to move along with your elbows.



Fayewokf said:


> When you say kick with the outside leg, does it mean to just lift up a little and kick with the heel? My trainer said I'm doing it cowboy style (I ride English). I lift my entire lower leg out and kick ( I swear this lesson horse is very lazy)


No don't lift your leg up. Keep it stretched down and press (or pulse) your calf into the horse's side at a soft pressure and build up until they respond. Then when they respond, release.

I second having a crop/whip to reinforce your leg aid.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've ridden lots of horses people say "oh, you won't get him to canter" and I always do. Usually without them running at the trot too. I never ride with spurs or whips, even on riding school horses that they say I must use one. 

I always commit to getting the canter. I don't do a half hearted try and I never give up. From the moment I ask I'm not going to stop until I get a canter. I ask nicely first, and if they don't go I push them with my legs (not kicking just applying increasing heel pressure) and driving them forward with my seat and invariably they always do it. 

I think there are a few mistakes beginners make with the canter. First is that they don't have a very strong position, which means that when that when they put their outside leg back and then the horse starts trotting fast they become unstable, sometimes leaning on the reins, or they stop pushing. 

What I'd recommend is sitting back, heels down, when you put your outside leg back it doesn't have to go back far, you need to keep your position strong to push with your seat. And use your inside leg, I aid for the canter almost soley with my inside leg. Practice sitting trot and trotting without stirrups.


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

i hate lesson horses, those first few laps around the ring being tested by a mean old pony is not my cup of tea!

i FINALLY found my seat when cantering during my lesson last weekend. my trainer always says "organize yourself before you ask him to do something." which is really true. you don't wanna be bouncing around in the saddle when you ask because then its like you're being lifted into the air when they transition and you have no control.. definitely a scary feeling! make sure your heels are way down and your butt is planted in the saddle first. shorten your reins so you have plenty of control, keep your elbows bent. THEN you're ready to ask for the canter.

once it clicked with me in my last lesson i was able to get a canter just by using my seat with a little leg. all you need is confidence and practice!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

There isn't anything wrong with going from a trot to a canter, or a walk to a canter. Both transitions are important to learn.

I agree with the above--get organized. Apply as much pressure as necessary. 

I ride with a crop and spurs. If used correctly, they're just an extension of your natural aids.


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

Fayewokf said:


> When you say kick with the outside leg, does it mean to just lift up a little and kick with the heel? My trainer said I'm doing it cowboy style (I ride English). I lift my entire lower leg out and kick ( I swear this lesson horse is very lazy)


If you just put you outside leg just behind the girth, not very far back, and squeeze with your entire calf, not just heel kick him, it may help. Do you support with your inside leg and reins? Or do you kind of let everything else go loose except for the outside leg? The reason he may be "falling" into the canter when you finally get it is that he isn't supported fully. Does that make sense?

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

Me, I was taught a couple of other things, in addition to outside leg back behind the girth. (And yes, if he ignores it, the aide should be reinforced with a crop.)

Also inside leg presses in at the girth and the rider needs to lean back, all while at a rhythmic sitting trot. 

Leaning back matters, because it gets the rider's weight off the forehand (the front legs). The horse needs to lift his front to strike off at the canter. The inside leg at the girth causes the horse to bend a bit, encouraging him to pick up the correct lead (inside front leg). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't wait to try again. Trainer asked me to carry a whip, but I thought it was one more thing I have to worry about. I've only been back to riding for 3-4 times after not touching or looking at a horse for 13 years....

Maybe I will wait till my lower legs are not so retarded before I start cantering again.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Faye- A lot of school horses respect a crop but do not need you to use it. Just carrying it goes a long way as a motivator. 

If you are picking up the canter from the trot, keep a feel with the inside rein to control speed. You do not want your horse to trot faster. As mentioned above, keep your inside leg against your horse. A trick is to think of inside leg as a brick wall, and to try to push your outside leg against that brick wall. Hope this helps.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have heard this story from many other people and I'm the same way if its not my horse. What helped my balance is I pretend that I need to push the saddle up the horses neck with my center and thighs (sorry not to technical on lessons) it helps me to sit up and kind of flow with the motion. I also found watching a million videos on just watching the horse move in a canter. I watch their body from head to tail and down to the hoof. If you understand how a horse moves then you can understand how you should move. 
Take your time and enjoy the ride!!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL,, I am afraid of the trot, I canter everywhere.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ask for the canter like this-pick up inside rein, outside leg back to push hindquarters over, then squeeze and give a big kiss. This puts the horse's body in the correct position to canter from a walk. Has worked every time for me.
Don't just let the horse rush into it because he can't trot any faster. Start again, give clear, firm aids, and then the canter will he much better as a result. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

IDK! I hate cantering! I used to love it, but then I stopped riding for 8 years and recently started again. I get nervous sometimes at a fast trot because posting isn't coming to me as easy as it used to. That, and my horse has THE CHOPPIEST trot ever. Today I rode English for the first time ever, and he bounced my left foot out of the stirrup. Scared me to death for a moment, but I was able to regain my composure. I don't think I will be cantering for atleast a few weeks.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm working through a similar issue. I was leasing a horse with a really "big" canter (he's still a little green, and I'm a lot green), and the trainer I was with would do the scream routine and I'd get all nervous and the canter would basically be me desperately trying to balance. Since I wasn't really _riding_ the canter so much as holding on for dear life, I wasn't controlling the horse and he would take it as an opportunity to run like a deranged dreidel around the arena. Eventually I had my other trainer come out and she pointed out the fact that I threw all my aids away when I went into the canter and they came back when I dropped to trot, which I hadn't realized on my own. After that I focused really intently on _riding_ at the canter, and things got better so fast it was funny. You might be much more advanced, so please don't take this the wrong way, but if you're anything like me, I'd suggest just forcing yourself to do it a few times and really exaggerating your cues. For me, it made the horse listen, and then I felt a lot more in control, which relaxed me tons.


----------



## Ted Love Forever (Aug 17, 2013)

(most) Riding school horses always take more effort to get moving. You are asking the right way, and there is no reason your instructor should get mad at you. Just be stronger when you ask, and use the outside leg more so you can make sure he is on the right leg.


----------

